# Audi TTS misfire on idle



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

As title says my TTS has developed a misfire but only on idle. Anyone else had this problem ? The could packs and plugs are new and that hasn't cured it


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

When was it last serviced? Oil
What mileage?
Is the misfire only on low tick over?


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Serviced 4 months ago mileage 75000 and only on low idle does is misfire mate


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Did you have a misfire before the coil packs an plugs were changed.
Need a scan rearly.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Yea had the misfire before, but doesn't seem to be misfiring when driving at all


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mines just started doing this too but still all good driving :?


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

if the coil packs and plugs are new, maybe the injectors are a bit clogged up, try some sort of fuel additive in order to clean them, it won't hurt.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth watching...






Even without the software listed in the YouTube, systematically swap your coil packs and see if the problem moves with the swap.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Injectors or carbon build up on the back of the inlet valves are 2 things TFSI's suffer with.
When you say it's missing, is that felt in the car, shown on VDCS on the counter or have a code saved in the ECU?


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

This is what it's doing on cold start

Not scanned it yet doing that tonight hopefully


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Misfire Cylinder 1 and 4 but only on cold-start


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

I had this on my old TT. It was cured by a VCDS procedure called Throttle Body Alignment.

The procedure is to be carried out always when:
The vehicle's battery has been disconnected and re-connected
The ECU has been removed and reinstalled
The Throttle Body has been cleaned or removed and reinstalled
The Accelerator Pedal has been removed and reinstalled

Worth a try if you have access to vcds.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

We actually reset that yesterday so hopefully it will have cured it for now I will keep you updated after my drive to work guys


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Update *** it's still misfiring on cold start, could a faulty maf sensor cause this ?


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

Condition of PCV-valve? My previous A3 (2008 1.8 TFSI) had misfires and system too lean condition fault codes and was idling rough because of a faulty pcv-valve. Managed to blow the crank rear oil seal because of it (boost pressure got inside the crank case and found the easiest way out). So it developed a major oil leak from between the engine and gearbox. And I drove it for less than a week with the fault before installing a new pcv-valve.

I had to drop the gearbox out to replace the seal just to find out that the clutch was almost gone too (and covered in oil). Rinsed the clutch parts with brake cleaner several times but it started slipping within a week. Dropped the whole engine out later because the timing chain tensioner had failed and scretched the chain, did the clutch while I had the engine out.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mines just started doing the same although it's the sline. Just feels rough on cold start up then kinda clears.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mine is doing similar, just sounds rough on start up till it clears after 10 secs


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

The rough idle after start for 10-60seconds is normal. The secondary air injection pump is doing it's thing.


----------



## markwintz2015 (7 mo ago)

Vanu said:


> if the coil packs and plugs are new, maybe the injectors are a bit clogged up, try some sort of fuel additive in order to clean them, it won't hurt.


Yes I've same problem u no what cured it people r against these stuff u putt in petrol..but fhew bottles of injector cleaner one bottle in over haif tank .same again..run lovely then I went vw for carbon cleaned and ran even better £80..people say carbon clean doesn't get two inlets or get rid carbon but I have one every 12 months on TTS 98.000 on so yea do this before shelling out for injectors


----------

